# Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????



## Hölzer (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle Profi- und Amateurfischköche im Board!

In vielen Fisch/Hechtrezepten wird davon gesprochen das Filet zu entgräten. Mefo, Zander, Dorsch etc. lassen sich ziemlich einfach von den Gräten befreien. 
Aber wie sieht es mit den Gräten im Hechtfilet aus???
Googeln hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht und hier im Board scheint auch niemand das Problem zu haben.

Also, wer denkt er hat eine gute Methode kann sie hier gern posten.

Grüße an alle Boardies:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Die Y-Gräten werden entfernt.  Guck


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Schau Dich mal bei YouTube um. Da findest Du mehrere Videos zu dem Thema. Gib mal in die Suche bei YouTube NORTHERN PIKE ein, dann müßtest Du was brauchbares finden.


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

am besten nach dem braten, dann lassen sich die gräten besser ziehen und man zerrupft (unter umständen) das filet nicht so


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Huch, da war einer schneller und wußte auch gleich, wo es steht.


----------



## Hölzer (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Spitze...hätte ich lieber vor dem filetieren nochmal den Rechner angemacht und geschaut wie´s richtig geht....jetzt hab ich doch so einiges an Verschnitt.


Werde das mal beim nächsten Hecht ausprobieren.

Danke Euch für die super Antworten.

PSan schrauber78) Ich wollte das Filet nicht im ganzen garen sondern als Schaschlick wie in diesem Rezept....

http://www.fishnfun.de/rezepte/Hechtschaschlik.html

und die Mädels haben im Vorraus schon den Wunsch nach Grätenfreiheit geäußert.

PPS: Die Rezepte sind lecker...die Sendung.....naja.


----------



## Starcrunch (27. November 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Schau Dich mal bei YouTube um. Da findest Du mehrere Videos zu dem Thema. Gib mal in die Suche bei YouTube NORTHERN PIKE ein, dann müßtest Du was brauchbares finden.


Hab ich auch grad gemacht. Sind interessante Filmchen dabei.
Allerdings in dem einen, in dem ein Hecht in mehr schlecht als recht betäubtem Zustand zerlegt wird, find ich arg daneben :r
Sowas muß ja echt nich sein


----------



## hans albers (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

moin..

also mal einfach gesagt,
man schneidet von der 
schwanzseite richtung kopf auf 
der mittelgräte  mit einem 
scharfem und dünnen filitiermesser
entlang.
(dabei das enstehende ende mit der einen hand festhalten)

dann durchtrennt man 
mit einem schrägschnitt 
hinter den kiemen die haut zum bauchlappen hin 
und damit schon mal eine "hecht-seite"
nun entfernt man wiederum mit einem feinen dünnen messer
die letzten kleinen gräten der bauchlappen
im filet  durch einen schnitt 

et voila

greetz
hans


----------



## Hölzer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Es wurde nicht gefragt wie man ein Hecht-Filet schneidet sondern wie man die verbleibenden Gräten entfernt (Y-Gräte).

....aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Pumper (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Garnicht filetieren!Durch den Wolf drehen und Fischklopse machen!!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*



Pumper schrieb:


> Garnicht filetieren!Durch den Wolf drehen und Fischklopse machen!!:vik:


Den Hecht unfiletiert, also am Stück durch den Wolf drehen??? Na Mahlzeit! Da wird dein Fleischwolf aber Geräusche wie eine Schrottpresse von sich geben...:m


----------



## Pumper (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

NEEE!!!
Da hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.|kopfkrat
Ich meine natürlich die von der Mittelgräte geschnittenen und enthäuteten Filets.Die Frage lautete doch wohl :Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet???? Das geht am besten mit Hechtfilet!!#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*



Pumper schrieb:


> NEEE!!!
> Da hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.|kopfkrat
> Ich meine natürlich die von der Mittelgräte geschnittenen und enthäuteten Filets.Die Frage lautete doch wohl :Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet???? Das geht am besten mit Hechtfilet!!#6


 
Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte schon, du schredderst den im Ganzen
Mich stören die Hechtgräten übrigens nicht. Die sind recht groß und gut zu finden. Überhaupt bin ich sehr "grätenunempfindlich"...


----------



## Pumper (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie entgrätet man ein Hechtfilet????*

Bin doch keine Fischgaststätte


----------

